# My new collection....



## ipaulr (Oct 31, 2018)

It's a watch? No, but it does have a watch-like crown. It's a lighter? No, but it does activate by flicking a wheel, just like a lighter. It's a spy camera? No, but don’t I wish. It's a gun! No, but it does have a custom alligator holster, and is indeed the fastest of its kind in the West!













Dave Livingston sure makes some amazing light!

I've been lurking here all summer, building a rather extensive collection. Here is another (limit of 5 images per post):



Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ipaulr (Oct 31, 2018)

A few more.... I like photographing my fav lights....
View attachment 8759


View attachment 8760


View attachment 8761


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi ipaulr. :welcome: and :kewlpics: but the links don't lead to more.

~ CG


----------



## ipaulr (Oct 31, 2018)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi ipaulr. :welcome: and :kewlpics: but the links don't lead to more.
> 
> ~ CG



Thanks for you reply and welcome, Chauncey. It's strange to me that the inserted images show up as links rather than as embedded, viewable images, and of course that only the 1st one works. I'll try again here:

View attachment 8766


View attachment 8767


View attachment 8768


----------



## ipaulr (Oct 31, 2018)

Well this time the links seem to work, at least for me, but the images only show as links rather than as visible images. What am I doing wrong? I used the little "insert image" icon and ensuing upload dialog....



ipaulr said:


> Thanks for you reply and welcome, Chauncey. It's strange to me that the inserted images show up as links rather than as embedded, viewable images, and of course that only the 1st one works. I'll try again here:
> 
> View attachment 8766
> 
> ...


----------



## magellan (Nov 1, 2018)

Haha, funny post! And welcome to the forum. Also beautiful lights and photos.


----------



## ipaulr (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks!


magellan said:


> Haha, funny post! And welcome to the forum. Also beautiful lights and photos.


----------

